# Q: Theming Tweaks



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

First of all idk if I spelled theming correctly...

Anywho..I love the look of the JB theme for tweaked 3 but I like changing the color of my sms (I use go sms for dem emojii's) and I tweak my homescreen icons to match that color and then I change my wallpaper to match that but the ui is always the same blue.

SO my question is, is there an easy way to change the color of UI elements?

Thanks


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> First of all idk if I spelled theming correctly...
> 
> Anywho..I love the look of the JB theme for tweaked 3 but I like changing the color of my sms (I use go sms for dem emojii's) and I tweak my homescreen icons to match that color and then I change my wallpaper to match that but the ui is always the same blue.
> 
> ...


the only way would be to take the rom apart and edit them yourself which will require retheming many system apps such as systemUI.apk. I use to do some theming but haven't done much here lately there is a windows application the name escapes me right this moment but it helps organize and make the process smoother biggest trouble is .9.pngs I have a theming guide ill upload in awhile otherwise maybe take this to the actual person who made the theme. Although I personally think its fun to theme it yourself 
Update: ok scratch that if you decide to go the themer route pm me its a giant email and its a Tad bit outdated but I'd be glad to help you out with whatever. Also the apps called apk manager tool 
Tweaked 3.0


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool thanks man I'll look into it. I'll also look for a way to "run" the pics through a program that basically just re-hues the color to what I want. But I'll PM you when my course load dies down a tad


----------

